# Powertoys für Windows 2000



## Erpel (17. August 2003)

Gibt es die sagenumwobenen Powerrange..ähmtoys von Microsoft auch für mein lieblings Betreibssystem?
Und wenn ja, wo kann ich sie bekommen?

Vielen dank allen die (hoffentlich erfreuliche) Antworten schreiben, oder es wenigstens gerne täten aber nicht können.
Euer: philipp


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. August 2003)

Soweit ich mich erinnere gab es für win2000 keine Powertoys in dem Sinne.

Einige der NT-Toys lassen sich mit win2000 verwenden:
http://www.microsoft.com/ntworkstation/downloads/default.asp

Wenn nur TweakUI benötigt wird, reicht die 1.33er Version die ab Win98 bis Win2000 funktioniert.

Hoffe das hilft Dir dennoch


----------



## lohokla (17. August 2003)

Hab auch noch nichts von Powertoys für 2k gehört. Aber wenn du dir die Powertoys von XP anguckst wirst du feststellen, dass sie recht überflüssig sind (meine persönliche Meinung) - ausser vielleicht TweakUI, aber selbst da gibt es bessere tweaking-Programme von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Erpel (17. August 2003)

Gut
Danke euch, das hilft mir.


----------

